# Powerbook ecran noir mais avec bong de demarrage



## kolem (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un problème de courant dans mon appartement et suite a ca, mon powerbook ne s'allumait plus et l'adaptateur ne chargeait plus.
J'ai changé l'adaptateur secteur mais le powerbook ne marche tjr pas.
J'appuie sur le bouton, il fait le "bong" de démarrage mais l'écran reste noir.
J'ai écouté et il semble être en marche.
J'ai appuyé sur la touche verr num et la touche s'allume.
Il y a donc du courant.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Sinon, comment récupérer les données de mon disque dur autrement ?

Merci de vos réponses et bonne année 2009 !!!


----------



## sebmac (1 Janvier 2009)

Salut Kolem,

sans vouloir t'alarmer, cela ressemble à une panne de carte vidéo. (Peut-être grillée par une surtension [qui aurait provoqué la panne de courant]).

Tu peux toujours brancher le mac sur la TV ou un écran avec les adaptateurs, pour voir...

En tous cas, pour récupérer les données, tu peux brancher ton mac sur un autre avec un câble firewire, et allume ton portable en pressant la touche T. Il réagira comme un vulgaire disque dur et montera sur le bureau de l'autre mac.

A priori les revendeurs demandent une fortune pour réparer ce genre de panne...

Sebmac


----------



## oflorent (2 Janvier 2009)

sebmac a dit:


> Tu peux toujours brancher le mac sur la TV ou un écran avec les adaptateurs, pour voir...


 
Si la carte vidéo est grillée, ça va être difficile ...


----------



## oflorent (2 Janvier 2009)

Avant d'arriver à cette conclusion, il se peut que :

1. lors du redémarrage, le réglage de la luminosité de l'écran soit à zéro. Cela arrive de temps en temps. Tu peux facilement le vérifier en regardant de profil ton MAC. Si tu arrives à voir un début de bureau, c'est bon signe. Il ne te reste plus qu'à utiliser les touches de fonction F pour ré-augmenter la luminosité.

2. le connecteur entre la carte mère et l'écran soit défectueux (suite à ouverture du MAC ou usage mobile intensif). C'est le niveau intermédiaire de facturation, cela reste raisonnable.

3. la carte soit effectivement grillée. Si tu es bricoleur et que ton MAC n'est pas sous garantie, tu peux aller ICI pour rechercher comment faire.

En tout état de cause, bon courage et bonne année quand même.


----------



## kolem (3 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais vérifier vos hypothèses et je repost.


----------



## kolem (15 Janvier 2009)

Alors, j'ai essayé tout mais ca ne marche pas.
Je n'ai pas essayé encore de le brancher sur une tv.

Le problème, c'est qu'il ne fait plus le bong de démarrage et que le voyant du verrouillage numérique ne s'allume même plus.

J'ai essayé de le lancer sur un autre mac en restant appuyé sur T pour récupérer mes données mais ca marche pas, rien n'apparait.

C'est quoi d'après vous ?

Sinon, je dois absolument récupérer mes données, alors on m'a dit qu'on pouvait démonter le ddur et le mettre dans un boitier pour s'en servir comme ddur externe.
Comment fait on et où treouver ce genre de boitier ?

Merci


----------



## kolem (15 Janvier 2009)

Le voyant de la majuscule et du verrouillage ecran s'allume en fait.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2009)

reset smc/pmu
reset pram

voir support apple pour les manip

ce sera déjà un bon début


----------



## kolem (15 Janvier 2009)

Je vais regarder comment on fait ca.
Ca ne formate pas mes données sur le disque dur j'espère ?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2009)

kolem a dit:


> Je vais regarder comment on fait ca.
> Ca ne formate pas mes données sur le disque dur j'espère ?




nan, pas de soucis


----------



## kolem (15 Janvier 2009)

autre chose : quand il est sous tension, le voyant majuscule peut s'allumer, et que je retire le cable d'alimentation, le mac se coupe.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2009)

kolem a dit:


> autre chose : quand il est sous tension, le voyant majuscule peut s'allumer, et que je retire le cable d'alimentation, le mac se coupe.



et ? 

tu as fait ce que j'ai proposé précédemment?


----------



## kolem (16 Janvier 2009)

J'arrive pas a faire le reset de la pmu.
Les séquences de boutons indiqués, ca ne produit rien.
Je n'arrive pas à trouver le bouton de reset de mon mac.
C'est un powerbook alu 15'.


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Janvier 2009)

regarde sur le support officiel Apple içi -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## kolem (16 Janvier 2009)

Oui, j'ai été sur cette page déjà et j'ai testé les combinaisons de touches comme je l'ai dit au dessus.

Mais il disent "Appuyez sur le bouton de réinitialisation situé sur la panneau arrière de l'ordinateur, entre les ports vidéo externe et modem, puis relâchez-le."
Je l'ai pas ce bouton moi !


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Janvier 2009)

Pour ton Powerbook, la procédure est celle listé ci dessous :



> Si lordinateur est allumé, éteignez-le.
> Réinitialisez le gestionnaire d'alimentation en appuyant et en relâchant simultanément sur Maj-Contrôle-Option-Alimentation sur le clavier. Nappuyez pas sur la touche fn (Fonction) lorsque vous utilisez cette combinaison de touches.
> Patientez 5 secondes.
> Appuyez sur le bouton dalimentation pour redémarrer lordinateur.


----------



## kolem (17 Janvier 2009)

Ca ne fait rien.
Je crois qu'il est mort !
Je vais essayer de récupérer les données sur le ddur au moins.
Je vais le démonter et le mettre dans un boitier.
Si ya une possibilité de récupérer les données autrement, je suis tout ouïe...


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Janvier 2009)

tu peut essayer le mode Target, branche un câble firewire à un autre mac puis presse "T" sur le powerbook juste après le bong


----------

